
Apple plans to reinvent the textbook with iBooks 2 for iPad - illdave
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/01/19/apple_plans_to_reinvent_the_textbook_with_ibooks_2_for_ipad_.html
======
maeon3
I had an idea for a book that optimizes itself for your skill level by asking
you questions about the subject and asks how you want to learn. Video, audio,
lecture, song, reading, interactive, puzzles, writing, talking (listen and
repeat).

Books are going away sooner or later for optimized and evolving learning
systems that morph to keep the "reader" learning.

